# Cable internet keeps crashing



## Smith25 (Jan 21, 2006)

My internet has been dropping out on me. It seems to only do this when I use a lot of bandwidth. It will drop when playing an online game, or during an internet download. Any help will be much appriciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Tell us something about your connection. Cable, DSL, satellite, what? Did this just start happening, or has it always been an issue? What changed before or when the problem started occuring?


----------



## Smith25 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've had Cox Cable internet for a little over a year now. I hadn't ever lost a connection or even dropped below 2500Mbps. Then early this year my internet would crash and my modem would simply reset automaticly and I would have a connection again. About twice, my internet went out for about 6 hours.

Early on, my modem would reset the moment I lost my connection, but more recently it will give me green lights on conections to PC, Cable, and power, and the incoming Data light flashes too, as if it were working just fine.

I am led to belive that the problem is with my modem, because it just resets and connects fine. Now I think it's Cox's problem because my connection speed will change sometimes when the modem resets.

I have a Terayon Tj 715X modem


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you talked to the cable company's tech support? This clearly seems to be an issue with either their network or the modem. Since you can't change modems or do any other troubleshooting without their assistance, that's the first stop.


----------



## Smith25 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that I've fixed the problem. I think there was a bad cable in my connection. I replaced it, and I've had a steady internet connection for about 5 hours so far.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There you do, another success story. :smile:


----------

